# Panjandrum's 4000!



## elroy

*Typical Thread in English Only:*

Post 1: Question
Post 2: Adequate Answer
Post 3: Elaboration on Adequate Answer
Post 4: Thanks by Original Poster

_(hours later)_

*Post 5: Nuggets of Wisdom/A Fresh Look on Things/Top-Notch First-Rate Answer Reflecting Magnificent Rhetorical Facility *​​_Thank you for 4,000 such posts._​


----------



## Elisa68

Complimenti, Panjandrum e grazie!


----------



## Idioteque

Congratulations, Panjandrum!  I've learnt so much from you! 

Laura


----------



## Vanda

4000 clover-thanks to our favorite leprechaun!​


----------



## Jana337

Già 4000, sempre pieni di saggezza? Complimenti, sei fantastico! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

**
*Thank*
*you for*
*so many*
*inexpressibly,*
*astoundingly, and*
*unbelievably informative*
*replies in the English Only Forum.*

*Furthermore, I'm ought to congratulate you on*
*such an impressingly, outstandingly,*
*and breathtakingly meaningful*
*number of messages, *
*which leaves*
*me all but*
*speech-*
*less.*
**​


----------



## lsp

Thank you, Panjandrum! I wonder, though. What did you have to give up that you used to do in your pre-WR life to now be able to give so much to the forum in so little time?!!


----------



## cirrus

I too have a naggette of a concern that someone who makes me laugh so much spends so much time and effort i looking up the obscurest of words.  Still for all that your friends in the real world are missing out, you have gained so many die hard fans here.

All the best


----------



## ElaineG

Impressive - I've learned a lot about my beloved language from you, and look forward to doing so for another 4 or 40 thousand posts.  Plus you're my secret source for the drug I crave (street name: OED).

I'm proud to share 95% of my DNA with you.

Cheers,

Elaine


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimadísimo Archipámpano....

 I'm among the loyal fanclub of Panjophiles...
When I see your name on a post, I prepare myself for
erudition, incisive--yet always kind--wit, and a good
~chuckle~

Many thanks, and warm congratulations!

cuchu
​


----------



## Agnès E.

So many expectations from our woodman!
I just hope that you get as much from these forums that you do bring to them.
Merci et quatre mille bravos, Panjandrum !


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, pajandrum, with my admiration.


----------



## moodywop

Assieme ai complimenti meritatissimi un grazie di cuore per la tua costante disponibilità e gentilezza

Carlo


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIONS pAnJaNdRuM!!!!!* 

Mei


----------



## Monnik

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...

_*Hats off to ya!!!*_​


----------



## JazzByChas

Professor Panjandrum:

I would indeed be remiss, dear sir, if I did not offer my sincerest thanks for your wit and sagacity, not to mention your appreciation for film noir and you gourmet culinary tastes!  You and your OED offer us a fresh insight into the English language that no other can yet measure up to.

We aspire, venerated professor, to be like you when we "grow up."  Please honor us with more of your words of wisdom, humor, and just plain good advice. 

My hat is off to you, sir.

Happy 4000th postiversary, and many more!

Sincerely,


----------



## geve

Each and every time I bump into that ape-like avatar in a thread, I learn something AND I have a good laugh... How do you do that ?? And since 4000 posts too ! Let's all hope that the spring never dries up. Congratulations and thanks !


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks for sharing a wealth of wisdom and wit!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie mille, Panjandrum!


----------



## Isotta

Thank you, panjy! 
Isotta.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA PANJANDRUM!!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*4,000 Congratulations, Panj!*​ 
*Here's to many more of  your **wonderful **and witty posts!  *​


----------



## *Cowgirl*

*THANKS A BUNCH PANJ, THIS PLACE WOULDN'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations to a most polite gentleman whose posts are always a pleasure to read. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## nichec

Thanks for all the help and your incredible sense of humor.


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations, Panjandrum!
I coould never thank you enough for what you have taught me


----------



## Aupick

Congratulations and many thanks to English-Only's voice of common sense!


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations et gratitude.
Jean-Michel


----------



## Yang

Thank you very much indeed! panjan.

Best wishes,

Yang


----------



## DesertCat

I don't have time to read English Only regularly, but when I do it's always a pleasure to read your posts.  And, your occasional post to Italian-English is a bonus.

Cheers.


----------

